# Remodelacion y puesta en valor de unos viejos baffles Sansei S500



## ricren (Oct 3, 2020)

Hoy les voy a prsentar una remodelacion y puesta en valor de unos viejos baffles Sansei S500. El trabajo se hizo en varias fases a lo largo de estos meses de aislamiento obligatorio.

*Fase 1: Tratando de restaurar los Baffles Sansei SS-500*
Son baffles construidos en el año 1972 por una fabrica argentina que hacia solo equipos de audio (baffles, amplificadores, Tuners, etc). Si, existia la industria nacional en ese entonces. Hasta Fapesa fabricaba transistores de ultima generacion aca….enfin. En su momento estos gabinetes estaban muy bien conceptuados. Eran caros. 5 vias. Atenuadores de medios y agudos. Bass reflex. Nada de foam en esa epoca. Con una grilla decorativa estilo Sansui.

Estaban en sus cajas desde hace decadas. Los drivers no sobrevivieron bien. Los mid tenian despegado el sistema magnetico y los woofers endurecidos. Los tweeters son de cono de papel de 10cm con lo que eso representa.
Abajo estan las fotos con los componentes originales.
Levante el circuito del cross, lo medi en REW y cambie capacitores (todos eran electros) por polipropileno. El unico cambio perceptible fue el color del capacitor, pero auditivo nada. Medible nada. Posiblemente cualquier mejora quedo enmascarada por la mala performance de los drivers.

Saque los medios y tweeters, los monte frontalmente para evitar la "waveguide" involuntaria pero no note demasiada mejora. Esto no estaba yendo a ninguna parte.
Pero como el gabinete esta bien construido y la grilla frontal me gusta, decidi usar el gabinete para un sistema HiFI extra y olvidarme de cualquier restauracion. No puede decirse que no lo intente.


*Fase 2: PROYECTO*
Materiales existentes: Gabinete bass reflex de 68 litros. Grilla decorativa. Dos llaves conmutadoras de medios y TW. Los Inductores del cross original tal vez sirvan.
Ademas tengo: dos parlantes Leea 1270BF que son woofers pesados con campanas de fundicion tipo Altec. No estan mal, dos tweeters Vifa (by Tympany) XT25TG30-04 ring radiator nuevos, esperando una cucha.
Era logico ir por un sistema de tres vias, pero faltaria un rangos medios. El elegido es el Faital 3-25

Se barajaron varias posibilidades para el cross pero se decidio calcularlo luego de plotear la respuesta de los drivers in situ.

*Fase 3: GABINETE*
La caja es de construccion solida, de aglomerado de la epoca, pesado y que si lo maquinas se desgrana. A la vieja usanza con tapa atornillada atras y drivers atornillados desde atras del panel frontal. Bueno para el woofer pero desastroso para los 3 tweeters que ven un tunel de 2 cm en el frente. Seria como una waveguide pero todo mal.

Ademas el panel frontal esta metido dentro del gabinete unos 2 cm. Tambien malo para las difracciones. Habra que vivir con eso tambien.

Se removieron los drivers viejos y se rellenaron y reforzaron los agujeros que dejaron. Despues se calaron los agujeron para los drivers nuevos.

El montaje del parlante de medios resulto muy laborioso, tiene unas orejitas muy prominentes y el iman tiene casi la circunferencia del anillo de montage asi que hay que calar el frente muy preciso y despues elevar oraciones a los dioses de Kobol para pasar los cables y el iman al mismo tiempo por el agujero.

El enchapado no es nada del otro mundo pero con los años estaba marron opaco y tenia mil rayones y golpes. Se lijo a fondo, masilla a los golpes y laca. Zafa.

*4-GRILLA frontal *
Cual seria la mejor grilla? La que no existe. Ya lo sabemos. Cualquier cosa entre el driver y tu oreja da problemas. Y esta masiva grilla no es excepcion. Pero me gusta como queda. Asi que habra que vivir con sus efectos, sacarla no es negociable.

Unido a la grilla por la parte de atras hay una tela de arpillera negra muy gruesa. Se saco esa tela y se reemplazo por una  mas transparente.

Pensando en los efectos de la grilla, se penso usar foam a lo Lipinsky. Es una muy buena idea pero es dificil enontrar proveedor que haga cortes precisos. Si lo haces mal te queda como Patraña. Finalmente nos decidimos por usar fieltro. Como y donde aplicarlo se vera con los drivers y el cross conectados. Por ahora un anillo de fieltro doble se pego a la parte trasera de la grilla que entra en contacto con el frente del baffle. Eso hace de interface blanda entre la grilla y el frente, eliminando resonancias.

Tambien hay que considerar el tema de las superficies planas de la grilla que miran a los drivers. Son gruesas como de medio centimetro. Asi que agarre un Dremel y les hice un torneado de tal manera que en la parte de los drivers de medios y TW no quedaron superficies planas, sino afiladas en punta, como una mini guia de ondas. (Ver foto) El efecto se escucha. Y se ve en las graficas.

*5-PEDESTALES*
Hoy dia se ha casi abandonado este diseño de gabinetes grandes tipo cajon petiso, con los drivers tan bajos. En lugar de eso vemos que se usan baffles altos, casi columnas en algunos casos, mas estilizados y que hubican los drivers de frecuencias altas mas cerca de la altura del oido. O si se usan bookself se ponene en soportes.

En este caso se necesita un pedestal de 52 cm para lograr poder a un metro (altura promedio de la oreja de una persona sentada) la linea media entre el tw y el mid.
Los pedestales se hicieron de recortes de melamina, despues pintada negro satinado y rellenados con arena. Pesan.Pero sostiene bien.

*6- Rediseño*
Inicialmente llegue a instalar como tweeters los Vifa 25XT. Un sonido excelente y mucha definicion. Costo muchas idas y vueltas para que se integrara con el Faital 3, finalmente se llego a algo que sonaba bien.

Sin embargo al montar la grilla, toda esa ingenieria de usar las cancelaciones entre ellos para mitigar el pico de 10db en 10K del faital y que trabajaran juntos no se cumplian, Ademas la grilla producia unas cancelaciones muy raras entre 4 y 9K. Nada bueno.

Habia dos opciones: decirle chau a la grilla o recurrir a algun otro truco. La grilla se queda, eso seguro.

Asi que saque los XT25 que evidentemente no funcionaban para este proyecto y le monte un tweeter externo a nivel de la grilla, asi esta no perjudica al sonido.
El tweeter elegido es el Dayton 16F de neodimio, por su minimo tamaño y buen rendimiento. Estre tweeter lo use en varios proyectos y siempre funciono bien, a condicion que no se le pida bajar mucho.

Se recalculo el cross para que el Dayton arranque bien arriba cubriendo solo la ultima octava y media, se recorto el Faital un poco arriba y salio.

En cuanto al sonido, podriamos decir que satisfactorio. Por unas monedas de costo.
La amplificacion estara a cargo de dos gainclones de 60W en la caja de un viejo amplificador Sansei. Pero eso ya es otro proyecto.

Aca las fotos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2020)

Mooooiiiiiii buenoooooo!!!!!
Yo hubiera tirado todo a la mier#$@&&& y hubiera empezado de cero, pero debo reconocer que es un laburo dedicado e inteligente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2020)

Te quedaron rebuenos !!!

Por que , para que afinaste las rejillas del frente ? 

Tengo tres bafles de esos por ahí (un par y un viudo) de los cuales pensaba habilitar dos , y resulta que por una extraña razón , si bién son idénticos (medidas y el woofer) tienen distinto tubo de sintonía , creo que el mismo largo pero brutal diferencia de diámetro . . . no son fotos mías.


----------



## ricren (Oct 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que , para que afinaste las rejillas del frente ?



La parilla es  un calado que termina teniendo superficies que enfrentan a los drivers en 90 grados de casi medio centimetro. nada bueno para que el sonido rebote ahi. Afilando las puntas hay menos superficie de rebote. La diferencia se escucha.

El tubo de sintonia original de Sansei es el chico. Si tenes uno mas grande me parece que debe ser una reforma hecha post-fabrica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2020)

Ok con la rejilla !



ricren dijo:


> Si tenes uno mas grande me parece que debe ser una reforma hecha post-fabrica.


 
Nopes , yo no los vi reformados , ni los que tengo , ni el de la foto de Internet.


----------



## ricren (Oct 4, 2020)

Todos los Sansei originales que vi tienen el tubo chico, bien en sintonia (ja) con lo que se usaba antes, cuando no se le daba bola al ruido del aire por el agujero. Un diseño "clasico". 
No reconozco como original diametros mas grandes, basicamente porque con los TS que tienen esos woofers, (yo los levante antes de descartarlos) si aumentas el diametro inmediatamente tenes que sumar bastantes centimetros al tubo. En simulacion para dia: 10cm da tubo de 35cm aprox. La fisica es una sola.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Hoy dia se ha casi abandonado este diseño de gabinetes grandes tipo cajon petiso, con los drivers tan bajos.


No sé como diseñaste el xover, pero tal vez habría que revisar hacia donde apuntan los lóbulos de cada par de parlantes (woofer-mid y mid-tweeter) en su frecuencia de cruce, ya que los elevaste al nivel del oído.


----------



## ricren (Oct 4, 2020)

El cross lo cocine con un criterio utilitario, asi: Primero simule un 3 vias con VituixCAD y Xsim, usando los archivos de FRD y Z que saque de los drivers con el REW.
Con esos valores de punto de partida puse el baffle en su pedestal, a la altura definitiva que va a quedar y le puse el mic de referencia a la altura de oidos de persona sentada (aprox 1m) y trace a 20cm, 1 metro y 2 metros. Fui jugando con los valores hasta que me dio la curva  (y el sonido) que queria a un metro. Y arme ese crossover definitivo.
Despues, como el baffle original tiene dos llaves de tres posiciones, los use para intercalar algunas variantes : Curva plana,  curva sonrisa y Xcurva (para peliculas). Con esas variantes tendria que estar cubierto para varios usos, aunque su proposito sera para escuchar musica como equipo secundario.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Fui jugando con los valores hasta que me dio la curva (y el sonido) que queria a un metro. Y arme ese crossover definitivo.


Ok. No hace falta más.


----------

